# Big Bird



## Ravage (Oct 26, 2008)

Got a few nice shots of the MH-47, thought I'd share them:






HiRes




HiRes




HiRes




HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Oct 26, 2008)

HiRes




HiRes




HiRes




HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Oct 26, 2008)

HiRes




HiRes




HiRes




HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Oct 26, 2008)

HiRes




HiRes


----------



## EXGunBunny (Oct 28, 2008)

NICE photos.....thanks


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 29, 2008)

those photos ROCK!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent pictures Rav!


----------



## wardog763 (Oct 29, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2008)

HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2008)

HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Oct 30, 2008)

When the unit and the Chinook crews made history:





HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2008)

MH-47 Echo





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2008)

Where are the belly drop photos?  Huh?  That was always the most fun, belly drops!  Scary as shit, but fun.:confused:


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Where are the belly drop photos?  Huh?  That was always the most fun, belly drops!  Scary as shit, but fun.:confused:



You mean the "Delta Queen" ?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2008)

Ravage said:


> You mean the "Delta Queen" ?


 
You lost me there  young Polish soldier - yo no se "Delta Queen".

Shithook, sling door open, line up, walk and pray you are centered on the belly door with all your gear, or your buddy is going to be stepping on your head and you might lose some gear.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2008)

Ravage said:


> When the unit and the Chinook crews made history:



I get messages with questions about this photo, here are the infos associated with it.

*Operation Mount Hope III* was a secret American operation to capture a crashed Soviet-made Mi-24 “Hind” attack helicopter. The aircraft had crashed and been abandoned in a conflict between Libya and Chad. In 1988 two U.S. MH-47 Chinooks of the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment flew almost 500 miles at night to the site and lifted the helicopter out without being detected. The mission was conducted entirely within Chad, with the approval of the government of Chad.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mount_Hope_III


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2008)

x SF med said:


> You lost me there  young Polish soldier - yo no se "Delta Queen".
> 
> Shithook, sling door open, line up, walk and pray you are centered on the belly door with all your gear, or your buddy is going to be stepping on your head and you might lose some gear.



No can do Sarge, don't have 'em 

But this one says it all:


----------



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2009)

HiRes





HiRes





HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2009)

HiRes


> American Special Forces Soldiers assigned to 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) conduct fast rope training at Damyang, Republic of Korea Mar. 19, 2009 with members of the ROK Army’s 11th Special Forces Brigade.  Fast rope training requires Soldiers to rappel from a helicopter as it hovers.  The Okinawa, Japan-based Green Berets are providing a small element to train with their ROK counterparts for annual exercises called Key Resolve and Foal Eagle.  The goal of the exercises is to test and maintain military capabilities of both nations in a combined effort to defend the Republic of Korea against external threats. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Andrew Kosterman/1st SFG(A) PAO)







HiRes


> An American Special Forces Soldier assigned to 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) jumps from an MH-47 Chinook helicopter during maritime operations training near Chinhae, Republic of Korea Mar. 20, 2009 with members of ROK Special Operations Forces.  The training required Soldiers to enter water, re-group as a team with their equipment operational and conduct a follow-on mission.  The Okinawa, Japan-based Green Berets are providing a small element to train with their ROK counterparts for annual exercises called Key Resolve and Foal Eagle.  The goal of the exercises is to test and maintain military capabilities of both nations in a combined effort to defend the Republic of Korea against external threats. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. 1st Class Andrew Kosterman/1st SFG(A) PAO)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 25, 2009)

HiRes


> NEAR CHINHAE, Republic of Korea -- Crew members throw a rope ladder out the back of a U.S. Army MH-47 helicopter from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) to retrieve members of the 320th Special Tactics Squadron from the water during an infiltration/exfiltration training mission here March 20 during Foal Eagle 2009. Foal Eagle is an annual combined training exercise for U.S. and Republic of Korea forces to evaluate and improve their ability to coordinate procedures, plans and systems necessary to defend the ROK. The 320th STS is deployed from Kadena Air Base, Japan, and the 160th SOAR is deployed from Fort Lewis, Wash. (U.S. Air Force photo by James D'Angina)







HiRes


> NEAR CHINHAE, Republic of Korea -- Members of the 320th Special Tactics Squadron jump into the water from the back of a U.S. Army MH-47 helicopter from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) during an infiltration/exfiltration training mission here March 20 during Foal Eagle 2009. Foal Eagle is an annual combined training exercise for U.S. and Republic of Korea forces to evaluate and improve their ability to coordinate procedures, plans and systems necessary to defend the ROK. The 320th STS is deployed from Kadena Air Base, Japan, and the 160th SOAR is deployed from Fort Lewis, Wash. (U.S. Air Force photo by James D'Angina)







HiRes


> OVER THE REPUBLIC OF KOREA -- A U.S. Army MH-47 helicopter from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) lines up to refuel from a 17th Special Operations Squadron MC-130P Combat Shadow during a training mission here March 30 during Foal Eagle 2009. Foal Eagle is an annual combined training exercise for U.S. and Republic of Korea forces to evaluate and improve their ability to coordinate procedures, plans and systems necessary to defend the ROK. The 17th SOS is deployed from Kadena Air Base, Japan, and the 160th SOAR is deployed from Fort Lewis, Wash. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Aaron Cram)







HiRes


> OVER THE REPUBLIC OF KOREA -- A U.S. Army MH-47 helicopter from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) connects to a drogue refueling pod from a 17th Special Operations Squadron MC-130P Combat Shadow during a refueling training mission here March 30 during Foal Eagle 2009. Foal Eagle is an annual combined training exercise for U.S. and Republic of Korea forces to evaluate and improve their ability to coordinate procedures, plans and systems necessary to defend the ROK. The 17th SOS is deployed from Kadena Air Base, Japan, and the 160th SOAR is deployed from Fort Lewis, Wash. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Aaron


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet.  I finally met some of the guys in my new unit yesterday and got to paw at the 64's a bit.  I can't wait to start flying... 

and blow stuff up


----------



## Ravage (Apr 25, 2009)

You get all the fun


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 25, 2009)

You'll get there too Rav.  It's a long process for everyone I know who's gone into aviation.  I'm still looking at another year of being a WOC, before I even start learning how to fly  

The key is to keep moving in that direction though.  Maybe you'll even get to be a little bird pilot, then I'll be the jealous one ;)


----------



## Sgt Sisneroz68f20 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Probes(fuel) are for Deeper Penetration.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 7, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes​


----------



## Ravage (Aug 7, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes​


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2009)

Download HiRes​


> NEAR CHINHAE, Republic of Korea -- Members of the 320th Special Tactics Squadron jump into the water from the back of a U.S. Army MH-47 helicopter from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) during an infiltration/exfiltration training mission here March 20 during Foal Eagle 2009. Foal Eagle is an annual combined training exercise for U.S. and Republic of Korea forces to evaluate and improve their ability to coordinate procedures, plans and systems necessary to defend the ROK. The 320th STS is deployed from Kadena Air Base, Japan, and the 160th SOAR is deployed from Fort Lewis, Wash. (U.S. Air Force photo by James D'Angina)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 22, 2009)

More photos comming today. Just gotta finish work :doh:


----------



## Ravage (Nov 1, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes​


----------



## Ravage (Jan 12, 2010)

Download Hi-Res


> A U.S. Army MH-47G Chinook helicopter prepares to land at Landing Zone Finch in the Imperial Desert, Calif., Oct. 19, 2009. The aircraft is participating in Assault Support Tactics One during Weapons and Tactics Instructor Course 1-10, hosted by Marine Aviation Weapons and Tactics Squadron 1.







Download Hi-Res


> A U.S. Army MH-47G Chinook helicopter unloads *U.S. Marines with Echo Company, 2nd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment* at Landing Zone Finch in the Imperial Desert, Calif., Oct. 19, 2009. The Marines are participating in Assault Support Tactics One during Weapons and Tactics Instructor Course 1-10, hosted by Marine Aviation Weapons and Tactics Squadron 1.



Interesting to see the Dark Horse crews working with non SOF customers - good for us, bad for mr. Taliban >:{


----------



## jasion (Jun 22, 2012)

Simply beautiful:


----------

